# Alguem sabe me dizer como sera o tempo em Criciuma (Santa Catarina) no dia 29 e 30?



## biazinha.15 (11 Jul 2008 às 23:38)

Pois então eu ja procurei mas não achei. 
Gostaria, se possivel, que voces me dissessem a climatologia na cidade de Criciúma (Santa Catarina) nos dias : 29, 30, 31 (mes de julho) e 01 e 02 ( mes de agosto).
Desde já agradeço 
Aguardo respostas, Beatriz Alves.


----------



## Fil (12 Jul 2008 às 01:35)

*Re: Alguem sabe me dizer como sera o clima em criciuma (santa catarina) do dia 29 e 3*

Beatriz, como deves compreender não é possivel determinar com tanta antecedência que tempo fará para esses dias. No máximo com 10 dias de antecedência já é possível determinar uma tendência e a 5 dias uma previsão relativamente fiável do estado geral do tempo. É melhor aguardares mais uns dias


----------



## biazinha.15 (12 Jul 2008 às 17:51)

*Re: Alguem sabe me dizer como sera o clima em criciuma (santa catarina) do dia 29 e 3*

Bom, obrigada pela informação e desculpa pelA minha falta de atenção!
Daqui a alguns dias eu volto então!
Aguardo resposts , Beatriz Alves.
beijos a todos


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (13 Jul 2008 às 05:59)

*Re: Alguem sabe me dizer como sera o clima em criciuma (santa catarina) do dia 29 e 3*



biazinha.15 disse:


> pois então eu ja procurei mas não achei.
> gostaria, se possivel, que voces me dissessem a climatologia na cidade de criciúma (santa catarina) nos dias : 29, 30, 31 (mes de julho) e 01 e 02 ( mes de agosto).
> Desde já agradeço
> aguardo respostas, beatriz alves.



boa noite

há forte tendência para entrada de uma onda de frio do dia 18/20 em diante. Possivelmente estará frio neste período.


----------



## biazinha.15 (19 Jul 2008 às 18:45)

*Re: Alguem sabe me dizer como sera o clima em criciuma (santa catarina) do dia 29 e 3*

oi gente...
bom ja esta comesando o prazo de 10 dias...
se ainda nao estiver tudo certo eu aguardo!
como nosso amigo ronaldo coutinho disse podera ser um tempo frio...
mais algumas sugestoes??? provas???
obrigado a todos.


----------

